# Controlling off camera flash power from the camera?



## DaveAndHolly219 (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm shooting with a Nikon D90 and two Yongnuo YN565EX flash units.  Is there a transmitter/receiver setup that would allow me to trigger them both and also control the power of the flashes from the camera rather than adjust their power with the buttons on the flashes themselves?


----------



## Designer (Mar 18, 2017)

Yongnuo might have this, or just go with the Pocket Wizard AC3:

Pocketwizard® - Wireless transmitters and receivers

They work through the PW transceivers on the flash(es).


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 18, 2017)

Yongnuo also have flash triggers.
The Yongnuo 622N-TX (which controls everything you mention) and the 622N which the speedlights sit on which trigger the speedlights themselves.

I use this set up myself but I have Nikon SB-700/800s speedlights.

For example, here is an example of a "kit" of 1 TX and 2 622Ns
Yongnuo YN-622N-TX Wireless Flash Transmitter & 2PC YN-622N Trigger for Nikon US  | eBay

you may want to shop around etc.  Be aware that the kit can come for Nikon cameras or for Canon cameras, so confirm their compatibility.

FYI, I'm not aware of the features of the 565 speedlights that you use and how well they match to the triggers.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 18, 2017)

I use Radio Poppers. Can control up to 3 lights remotely and precisely. Not too expensive and reliable.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 18, 2017)

DaveAndHolly219 said:


> trigger them both and also control the power of the flashes from the camera rather than adjust their power with the buttons on the flashes themselves?



Clarification - Are you wanting to utilize TTL or manually control the power level of each flash independently from one point?


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 18, 2017)

Yongnuo manual Controller is called YN 560TX. 
I like it.


----------



## WayneF (Mar 20, 2017)

DaveAndHolly219 said:


> I'm shooting with a Nikon D90 and two Yongnuo YN565EX flash units.  Is there a transmitter/receiver setup that would allow me to trigger them both and also control the power of the flashes from the camera rather than adjust their power with the buttons on the flashes themselves?



Your gear already will do that.  The D90 internal flash has Commander mode which will individually control two remote flashes.  The YN565EX has mode SL that works with the Commander.  You control TTL compensation or manual mode level from the Commander menu.  The camera internal flash can contribute, or its Commander menu Mode can be set to " - - " (which is Off) so that it won't contribute.  It will still flash commands to the remote flashes, immediately before the shutter opens.  This method does relay on optical line of sight between the Commander and the remotes, so you can rotate the body of the remotes so that the sensor aims toward the camera Commander.  You can use D90 FV Lock option to prevent pictures of the subject blinking at the commander flashing.


----------

